# Dead strip on iPhone



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Well it seems like I have the dreaded dead strip on the bottom half inch of my iPhone. I've tried the plist fix and my bottom dock buttons now work, but once I get into any of those 4 apps, the smaller buttons within them aren't responding (ie. Contacts, Favorites, etc).

So I have 1 question. What state do I need to restore my iPhone to so Apple will accept it for repair/replacement? It's currently at 1.0.2/unlocked/jailbroken. Do I need to re-viriginize and then activate only? Has anyone else had any experience with returns?

Thanks for any info.

J


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

factory settings.

go to the states and get an at&t pay as you go card and put it in.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Is that even neccesary? They won't ask me to ship my SIM with the phone when I send it back to Apple.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

No not necessary. However, once you start modding the phone, I don't think they will take it for repair or replacement.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Yes, but that's the whole point of re-virgining the phone. To set everything back to factory defaults.


----------

